# Probleme mit Umlauten bei Samba und Linux - Windows

## tgurr

hallo, 

habe mir jetzt alle Threads zu dem Thema angeschaut und auch ausprobiert, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Auch diesen hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129225&highlight=umlaute+samba

Vielleicht hab ich dabei was falsch gemacht oder verstanden aber für mich ist das Problem so nicht gelöst..

Hier mal hoffentlich alle Infos dazu:

Unter Linux erstellte Verzeichnisse mit Umlauten werden unter Windows nur bis zu dem Umlaut angezeigt (UmlauteüTest -> Umlaute) und deswegen kann ich die Verzeichnisse natürlich auch nicht öffnen unter Windows

Unter Windows erstellte Verzeichniss werden unter Linux so angezeigt (UmlauteüTest -> UmlauteÃTest)

Unter Windows erstellt Verzeichnisse sehn unter Windows ganz normal aus und unter Linux erstellte Verzeichnisse werden unter Linux auch mit allem drum und drann dargestellt.

/etc/samba/smb.conf

 unix charset = utf8

 display charset = utf8

 dos charset = utf8

/etc/fstab

 //serverfreigabe	/mnt/mountpunkt	smbfs	rw,user,username=xxx,iocharset=utf8,codepage=cp850	0 0

----------

## schmutzfinger

```

unix charset = iso8859-1

display charset = iso8859-1

dos charset = cp850

```

mit diesen einstellungen komme ich mit win2k gut klar. Bei winXP kann es sein, das es UTF8 will, aber eigentlich sollte es auch mit diesen einstellungen laufen.

Das unix charset ist das iocharset mit dem du deine freigegebene partition auf dem samba server gemounted hast. Laut man mount ist das standartmässig iso8859-1. Also entweder du mountest auf deinem sambaserver deine partition mit iocharset=utf-8 oder du änderst das unix charset in der smb.conf.

----------

## tgurr

hi so einfach ist es leider nicht, oder ich überseh irgendwas:

/etc/samba/smb.conf 

unix charset = iso8859-1

display charset = iso8859-1

dos charset = cp850 

/etc/fstab

//serverfreigabe /mnt/mountpunkt smbfs rw,user,username=xxx,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=cp850 0 0

Unter Linux erstellte Verzeichnisse mit Umlauten werden unter Windows jetzt so angezeigt (UmlauteüTest -> Umlaute³Test)

Und unter Windows erstellte Verzeichniss werden unter Linux so angezeigt (UmlauteüTest -> UmlauteTest) <- das komische Zeichen wird im Konqueror als gestricheltes Viereck dargestellt

Windows - Windows und Linux - Linux sind dagegen i.O. wie auch bei meinem utf-8 Test.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Naja wie gesagt das dos charset kann auch utf-8 sein, und den rest kann ich dir eigentlich nicht sagen. Wenn du ne fat partition freigibst und in der fstab vom server ein iocharset eingestellt hast, dann musst du das eben auch in der smb.conf machen. Und versuche mal UTF8 anstatt utf8.

----------

## tgurr

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Wenn du ne fat partition freigibst und in der fstab vom server ein iocharset eingestellt hast, dann musst du das eben auch in der smb.conf machen. Und versuche mal UTF8 anstatt utf8.

 

sorry wenn ich mich da etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt habe, also der Server ist ein Linux Rechner mit installiertem Samba und diversen Freigaben, auf diesen versuche ich über einen Windows und einen Linux Client zuzugreifen, und je nachdem ob Windows oder Linux legt es eben die Verzeichnisse zwar richtig an aber unter dem jeweils anderen OS sind die Verzeichnisnamen so verstümmelt.

Das Dateisystem auf dem Linux Samba Server ist ext3.

----------

## tgurr

Muss mich leider nochmal zu Wort melden das ich mit meinem Problem immernoch nicht weitergekommen bin, könnte vielleicht mal jemand der so eine Konfiguration am Laufen (Samba Server und Linux/Windows Clients) hat die entsprechenden Auszüge seiner Konfigurationsdateien posten ?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus,

MfG. Psy

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

Hi Psy'!

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob es dich noch interessiert, da dein Posting von Oktober 2004 ist, aber schau doch mal hier, da habe ich eben schon was geschrieben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1912646#1912646

Du benutzt in deinen Mountoptionen ebenfalls "user". Das scheint den smbmount ebenso zu irritieren. Versuch es doch auch einmal mit dieser Zeile in der /etc/fstab :

```

//serverfreigabe /mnt/mountpunkt smbfs rw,username=xxx,iocharset=utf8,codepage=cp850 0 0

```

Gib mir bitte eine Rückmeldung ob es was gebracht hat.

Auf dem Server musst du einen Samba >=3.X laufen haben. Erst ab 3.X kommuniziert Samba über utf8.

MfG

Marc Richter

----------

